

Video: NY Times reporter visits North Korea - teletele
http://flaash.org/1612/video-nytimes-reporter-north-korea/

======
jsavimbi
Kudos to the North Koreans. They get me to watch the same video or read the
same blog posts about North Korea over and over again hoping I'll see
something new. But it's always government minders, shitty hotels, poverty,
stalinist monuments.

Maybe that's all it is.

